# 69 Lemans package tray repair



## Jays69 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi, new to the site trying to get some advice, I have a 69 Lemans I am trying to restore. The part of the car behind the package tray, under the deck filler is completly rotten, its fine under the glass but is non repairable under the deck filler, I am not having any luck finding a replacement panel for this piece, does anyone have any advice it would be greatly appreciated?
Thanks


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
That piece is not reproduced and needs to come from a donor car. Where are you located ?? Someone on here might have a donor.


----------



## Jays69 (Mar 1, 2009)

South Louisiana


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it's under the package tray (no one will see it), and the under the window part is okay, then (I know it's not factory correct!) can't you just use some reinforced sheet metel? If put into the same place and I couldn't find a donor car, I might try to make my own, I dunno.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

try fankspontiacparts, thay deal in parts and partign cars out even if it aint posted i bet thay got what you want


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Call Bud's in Aline OK. 1-800-375-2837 Much closer and they are very polite on the phone and treat you with respect. I am driving down there later this week for a frame and lots more parts. Prices are HALF what Frank demands.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi. Welcome to the forum!! I had to get the upper deck lid behind the back window and found a whole package tray on craigslist in Georgia! I had to use the bottom piece from my original and the upper piece from the one I bought. Worked out fine. If you check jaXed and at the top of the page there is a black word asking if you want the "mash", select that and you can search all craigslist ads around the country for a donor car or package tray by searching vehicle parts and leaving the filters empty. It's pretty cool. Also, there's All American Classics in Vancouver, WA but I know they are quite far from you so shipping will be expensive....

Linda


----------

